# convict eggs *HELP* asap



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

close old old


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I asked a similar question about Bolivian rams recently, and some BCA members replied that it does happen for some fish. I can't remember which kind!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=621


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

female cichlids will often lay eggs, alone or even with another female, acting like a pair, sit back, watch the eggs to see if they are fertilized, if they hatch - you can be over 80% sure there is a male!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i know lol i saw 2 females doing the dance kinda but yeah im 80% cuz some are kinda small but its ok im good now


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Give them a few days & if you see wigglers, then you know you have a male too.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

If the red color on belly that is a female. If no red belly that is a male.

HTH


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

vicdiscus this was made in 2010 i just dont know how to close it lol


----------

